# Latest blog with MHJ



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Check it out guys, let me know what you think.
http://www.missourihuntersjournal.com/2012/02/17/evening-coyote-and-bobcat-hunt/


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As always Corey a great read.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice write up Corey ! And a beautiful cat.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well laid out story and Congrats. on the cat.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice story, thanks for posting it so we could read it. Don's right, a beautiful cat indeed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you open to constructive criticism? If so... I personally like more pics. Then again, I am a lazy bastage and would rather look at pics than read.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I never thought of you as a top shelf reader Chris!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well Chris, I cant just fill up my blog with pics, soon, when i get this web site up and running, you can come visit the pics anytime you want lol... and vids


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good read SMY!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Read Man Congrats on a fine Cat and a Great New Place to hunt!


----------

